# First Look Inside the New Coronavirus Hospital in Wuahan finished in 8 days



## beijingwalker

First Look Inside the New Coronavirus Hospital in wuahan finished in 8 days

It took 8 days for the construction from leveling the goundwork of a swamp to admitting patients.

Two patients per ward, with all built-in support medical facilities of a regular hospital and bathroom with shower, big screen TV for entertainment and 5G coverage.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## beijingwalker

*Inside China's first dedicated coronavirus hospital: Pictures reveal 1,000-bed Wuhan unit that will be open to patients tomorrow after being built in just EIGHT DAYS*

*Huoshenshan will be able to receive at-risk coronavirus patients from tomorrow and was built in eight days *
*269,000-square-foot building is one of two new emergency hospitals in China created for disease patients *
*Some 1,400 military medics from the People's Liberation Army will be in charge of the new hospital *
By ISABELLA NIKOLIC FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED08:40 GMT, 3 February 2020
An emergency hospital that was constructed in eight days for the treatment of coronavirus patients in China has been completed. 

Construction on Huoshenshan, a hospital with 1,000 beds, was finished today and it will be able to receive patients from tomorrow, state media said.

The 269,000-square-foot building is one of two new hospitals that has been constructed in Wuhan in the wake of the World Health Organisation's declaration of global emergency.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Pinnacle

Impressive and commendable

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## beijingwalker

1400 PLA medical staff from all over China arrived in the hospital and started working right away

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## beijingwalker

*僅花8天打造完成 火神山醫院內部病房照曝光！Hospital finished in 8 days on top of a swampland




















*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bil

Hats off to China for this phenomenal effort to build a dedicated hospitable from ground to top in 8 days only. 

On contrary, a reality check for Pakistani's and Pakistan media who are advocating to bring Pakistanis back in Pakistan. They fail to understand that neither we have anywhere near such facility nor we possess resources and money to fight the virus. 

More to the point, China build 1,000 bed unit in just 8 days - how many beds are we able to add in the existing hospitals in last 5 years? Not even half of 1,000. Heck we have hospitals wherein patients share the bed, is this how we intend to tread novel coronavirus?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## beijingwalker

I think new hospitals like this one are for severe cases , (several are being built right now), till today Beijing has 253 confirmed cases with one dead, most cases for this virus are mild ones just like common cold, can recover without treatment for a week or so, severe cases need intensive care and supportive machines, that's where those new dedicated hospitals come in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

Amazing work done ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Microsoft

This is all fine and dandy but had the outbreak been taken seriously at the start this would not be necessary!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Orca

This is called Chinese speed. Excellent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

beijingwalker said:


> First Look Inside the New Coronavirus Hospital in wuahan finished in 8 days
> 
> It took 8 days for the construction from leveling the goundwork of a swamp to admitting patients.
> 
> Two patients per ward, with all built-in support medical facilities of a regular hospital and bathroom with shower, big screen TV for entertainment and 5G coverage.


WOw

Better than many hotels here


----------



## Goku

Fascinating. I wish we were atleast 10% as efficient as the Chinese


----------



## Globenim

beijingwalker said:


> 1400 PLA medical staff from all over China arrived in the hospital and started working right away


PLA medical staff needs broadly better equipment to handle these threats for the highly probable use of some rogue regime using bio weapons on against China and other populus countries once they feel they are just about to lose the military edge against China. Every unit wherever deployed should be able to outfit their entire staff with protective gear equal to at least what the doctors are wearing at the hospitals treating the patient and mobile utilities to keep running in this mode for months, not just some facemasks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last starfighter

Amazing if anyone can do it.
It's china

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

Last starfighter said:


> Amazing if anyone can do it.
> It's china



They are probably reacting with military speed now because they probably internally concluded that this was a bio weapons attack from the US. It is a shame that the local authorities bungled the reaction to the virus when it first appeared, even to the point of censoring doctors were spoke up about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

*How does Huoshenshan Hospital ensure food security?
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

There are drastic video and pictures circulating online in German media, showing what chinese authority tries to hide what really happens in ground zero. Deaths in body sacks, in vans, even in waiting rooms where patients are waiting for treatments. Horrible. I don’t want to post here.

The virus is coming closer to Shanghai. The mega city is probably the next in line to be locked down completely.


----------



## beijingwalker

Viet said:


> There are drastic video and pictures circulating online in German media, showing what chinese authority tries to hide what really happens in ground zero. Deaths in body sacks, in vans, even in waiting rooms where patients are waiting for treatments. Horrible. I don’t want to post here.
> 
> The virus is coming closer to Shanghai. The mega city is probably the next in line to be locked down completely.


Yes, but most have been debunked, especially the corpes ones. Shanghai has less confirmed cases than Beijing, (confirmed cases: Beijing 274 Shanghai 257) both Beijing and Shanghai registered one death from the virus so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Another bigger one coming soon...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225344026703880192

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scherz

Viet said:


> There are drastic video and pictures circulating online in German media, showing what chinese authority tries to hide what really happens in ground zero. Deaths in body sacks, in vans, even in waiting rooms where patients are waiting for treatments. Horrible. I don’t want to post here.
> 
> The virus is coming closer to Shanghai. The mega city is probably the next in line to be locked down completely.


Not true, why are you talking shit. Are you from the US Propaganda?

The German Media are not showing shaky videos filmed form a potato.
There are such videos floating around, which I have seen. But they were posted and spread via social media like Facebook, Instagram. 

AND there are such much false news and videos circling around like this:




 at 1:05. 
The worst part is, that western people are much less critical towards media then chinese. They believe in the video above, that chinese police are beating a uyghur men...

The difference between chinese and westerners are, that chinese knows about the propaganda. Westerners are kind of brainwashed to dead, that they believe everything, literaly EVERYTHING.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Viet

beijingwalker said:


> Yes, but most have been debunked, especially the corpes ones. Shanghai has less confirmed cases than Beijing, (confirmed cases: Beijing 274 Shanghai 257) both Beijing and Shanghai registered one death from the virus so far.


Some figures don’t add up.
New infections are between 3,000 and 4,000 per day, how is it possible when the province Hubei is fully locked down? The two new field hospitals will become overcrowded by just two days.
If all is fine in China why Vietnam now builds many field hospitals across the country with capacity of thousands of patients?



scherz said:


> Not true, why are you talking shit. Are you from the US Propaganda?
> 
> The German Media are not showing shaky videos filmed form a potato.
> There are such videos floating around, which I have seen. But they were posted and spread via social media like Facebook, Instagram.
> 
> AND there are such much false news and videos circling around like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 1:05.
> The worst part is, that western people are much less critical towards media then chinese. They believe in the video above, that chinese police are beating a uyghur men...
> 
> The difference between chinese and westerners are, that chinese knows about the propaganda. Westerners are kind of brainwashed to dead, that they believe everything, literaly EVERYTHING.


check Germany‘s state broadcaster

https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/coronavirus-wuhan-blogger-101~amp.html


----------



## beijingwalker

Viet said:


> Some figures don’t add up.
> New infections are between 3,000 and 4,000 per day, how is it possible when the province Hubei is fully locked down? The two new field hospitals will become overcrowded by just two days.
> If all is fine in China why Vietnam now builds many field hospitals across the country with capacity of thousands of patients?


The new hospitals are only for severe cases which are very small comparing to overall confirmed, most confirmed cases everyday are mild cases just like common cold that can recover by themselves in a week or so, they don't need to be sent to the new hospitals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

For mild cases, there are these...

*Wuhan creates more makeshift hospitals to ensure treatment for virus-infected patients*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-05 14:11:25|Editor: huaxia




Workers are busy converting the Hongshan Gymnasium into a makeshift hospital in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 4, 2020. The Chinese city of Wuhan, the epicenter of the coronavirus outbreak, is racing to create more temporary hospitals to cope with the surging number of patients infected with the novel coronavirus. Wuhan, the capital of Hubei Province, has decided to convert 11 venues, including gymnasiums, exhibition centers and sports centers, into makeshift hospitals, which can provide a total of over 10,000 beds. The temporary hospitals, located in different districts of the city, will take in patients with mild symptoms caused by the coronavirus. (Xinhua/Feng Guodong)

WUHAN, Feb. 5 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese city of Wuhan, the epicenter of the coronavirus outbreak, is racing to create more temporary hospitals to cope with the surging number of patients infected with the novel coronavirus.

Wuhan, the capital of Hubei Province, has decided to convert 11 venues, including gymnasiums, exhibition centers and sports centers, into makeshift hospitals, which can provide a total of over 10,000 beds.

The measure, which experts say is unprecedented in China, came as the hard-hit city is grappling to provide beds for over 8,000 infected patients and provincial authorities vowed to leave no patient unattended.

"Putting into operation temporary hospitals with a large number of beds inside a giant space is a major public health measure China has taken," said Wang Chen, a renowned respiratory expert and president of the Chinese Academy of Medical Sciences.

"It is a key measure taken by the authorities at a critical time," said Wang. "Unlike field hospitals during wartime or quake-relief efforts, the makeshift hospitals in Wuhan are unprecedented in China."

The temporary hospitals, located in different districts of the city, will take in patients with mild symptoms caused by the coronavirus.

Wang said the new measure is specifically designed to address the pressing issue of virus transmission in households and communities.

"If a large number of patients with mild symptoms live at home or suspected patients roam around in the community, they will become the main source to spread the virus," Wang said.

Moreover, as hospital beds are in short supply, their lives could be in danger if they are not effectively treated, the expert added.








​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225343371482423298

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225325755523006465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225260324577824768

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kai Liu

JSCh said:


> For mild cases, there are these...
> 
> *Wuhan creates more makeshift hospitals to ensure treatment for virus-infected patients*
> Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-05 14:11:25|Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> Workers are busy converting the Hongshan Gymnasium into a makeshift hospital in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 4, 2020. The Chinese city of Wuhan, the epicenter of the coronavirus outbreak, is racing to create more temporary hospitals to cope with the surging number of patients infected with the novel coronavirus. Wuhan, the capital of Hubei Province, has decided to convert 11 venues, including gymnasiums, exhibition centers and sports centers, into makeshift hospitals, which can provide a total of over 10,000 beds. The temporary hospitals, located in different districts of the city, will take in patients with mild symptoms caused by the coronavirus. (Xinhua/Feng Guodong)
> 
> WUHAN, Feb. 5 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese city of Wuhan, the epicenter of the coronavirus outbreak, is racing to create more temporary hospitals to cope with the surging number of patients infected with the novel coronavirus.
> 
> Wuhan, the capital of Hubei Province, has decided to convert 11 venues, including gymnasiums, exhibition centers and sports centers, into makeshift hospitals, which can provide a total of over 10,000 beds.
> 
> The measure, which experts say is unprecedented in China, came as the hard-hit city is grappling to provide beds for over 8,000 infected patients and provincial authorities vowed to leave no patient unattended.
> 
> "Putting into operation temporary hospitals with a large number of beds inside a giant space is a major public health measure China has taken," said Wang Chen, a renowned respiratory expert and president of the Chinese Academy of Medical Sciences.
> 
> "It is a key measure taken by the authorities at a critical time," said Wang. "Unlike field hospitals during wartime or quake-relief efforts, the makeshift hospitals in Wuhan are unprecedented in China."
> 
> The temporary hospitals, located in different districts of the city, will take in patients with mild symptoms caused by the coronavirus.
> 
> Wang said the new measure is specifically designed to address the pressing issue of virus transmission in households and communities.
> 
> "If a large number of patients with mild symptoms live at home or suspected patients roam around in the community, they will become the main source to spread the virus," Wang said.
> 
> Moreover, as hospital beds are in short supply, their lives could be in danger if they are not effectively treated, the expert added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225343371482423298
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225325755523006465
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225260324577824768


There are college dorms (Wuhan has the largest number of colleges and universities in China) which can also be converted to temporary hospitals if needed, but I don't think it is necessary. Some idiots are celebrating on this epidemic, which is really stupid. Even a country like China with strong power, logistics, medical resources, the experience of dealing with epidemic (SARS) and the government's strong executive power, the control of the virus is a challenge. What I can say is let them celebrate today, when the virus break out in their countries tomorrow, they will have no hope but cry and die.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Last starfighter

The media spewing false news would have you believe that this is more dangerous than the T virus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OBLiTeRate TrumpTurd

tower9 said:


> *They are probably reacting with military speed now because they probably internally concluded that this was a bio weapons attack from the US*.
> 
> It is a shame that the local authorities bungled the reaction to the virus when it first appeared, even to the point of censoring doctors were spoke up about it.



===

How many *pro Murican Chinese SLAVES are still infatuated* and 
believing that the Cockroaches MURICAN are their friends .... 
after this Corona VIRUS attack from Murica ??


----------



## JSCh

Kai Liu said:


> There are college dorms (Wuhan has the largest number of colleges and universities in China) which can also be converted to temporary hospitals if needed, but I don't think it is necessary. Some idiots are celebrating on this epidemic, which is really stupid. Even a country like China with strong power, logistics, medical resources, the experience of dealing with epidemic (SARS) and the government's strong executive power, the control of the virus is a challenge. What I can say is let them celebrate today, when the virus break out in their countries tomorrow, they will have no hope but cry and die.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225790568334118912

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KungFuLee

Viet said:


> There are drastic video and pictures circulating online in German media, showing what chinese authority tries to hide what really happens in ground zero. Deaths in body sacks, in vans, even in waiting rooms where patients are waiting for treatments. Horrible. I don’t want to post here.
> 
> The virus is coming closer to Shanghai. The mega city is probably the next in line to be locked down completely.



Yeah, a lot of these video surfaced. Especially after Hero Doctor Lee died of the virus, it show the true image of these hospital.











I just came back from Hong Kong, man, it's 800 km from the outbreak, but I can assure you, it's not a place you want to be.

There is a rumour in Hong Kong circulated that the Chinese government will place dissentient in one of those "Corona Virus Hospital" as an alternative way of detaining you. And many who spoke against the government are disappeared and reappeared in those hospital, I mean if they were used as a punishment, you can see how bad the situation was. But again, that is just some rumour


----------



## beijingwalker

KungFuLee said:


> Yeah, a lot of these video surfaced. Especially after Hero Doctor Lee died of the virus, it show the true image of these hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just came back from Hong Kong, man, it's 800 km from the outbreak, but I can assure you, it's not a place you want to be.
> 
> There is a rumour in Hong Kong circulated that the Chinese government will place dissentient in one of those "Corona Virus Hospital" as an alternative way of detaining you. And many who spoke against the government are disappeared and reappeared in those hospital, I mean if they were used as a punishment, you can see how bad the situation was. But again, that is just some rumour


Those videos are not about the OP hospital, that dedicated hospital was just finished in a couple of days, your videos might be those taken days or weeks ago when this new virus first appeared and quickly overwhelmed Wuhan hospitals and that's the reason why Wuhan is building those new coronavirus dedicated hospitals.

This is the layout of wards of the Huoshenshan hospital








KungFuLee said:


> There is a rumour in Hong Kong circulated that the Chinese government will place dissentient in one of those "Corona Virus Hospital" as an alternative way of detaining you. And many who spoke against the government are disappeared and reappeared in those hospital, I mean if they were used as a punishment, you can see how bad the situation was. But again, that is just some rumour


You seem to have trouble to tell the difference between a rumor and a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

The world can lean from china. This is an amazing achievement


----------



## aziqbal

Great but shouldn’t it be better they regulate the food industry 

everything related to food in China is counterfeit


----------



## beijingwalker

aziqbal said:


> everything related to food in China is counterfeit


China may have some scandals emerged here and there like every country does, but your above statement is simply not true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KungFuLee

beijingwalker said:


> Those videos are not about the OP hospital, that dedicated hospital was just finished in a couple of days, your videos might be those taken days or weeks ago when this new virus first appeared and quickly overwhelmed Wuhan hospitals and that's the reason why Wuhan is building those new coronavirus dedicated hospitals.
> 
> This is the layout of wards of the Huoshenshan hospital



First of all, this is not my video.....The person I replied to have said there are such video exist, and they do exist, I don't think he specify the two newly built 1000 bed hospital

Secondly, it's just number, the "Confirmed" case stand at ~ 34,000 now, Wuhan itself have 6500 confirmed case. All those require isolation and critical care treatment, and then you have the suspected case and unconfirmed case, now, it does not take a math genius to see with 6500 cases alone, that alone will saturate the hospital service in Wuhan, and then you need to put in the suspect case, the unconfirmed case, and the general patient, you don't need serious calculation to see the two newly built hospital with 2500 bed will not be enough. 



> You seem to have trouble to tell the difference between a rumor and a joke.



lol, maybe you should speak against China to find out whether it is just a rumour or is it a joke.


----------



## beijingwalker

KungFuLee said:


> lol, maybe you should speak against China to find out whether it is just a rumour or is it a joke.


Check weibo now and see how many there speak against the government. you seem starting to lose common sense in PDF.



KungFuLee said:


> First of all, this is not my video.....


This thread is about Huoshenshan dedicated hospital, not random unrelated posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KungFuLee

beijingwalker said:


> Check weibo now and see how many there speak against the government. you seem starting to lose common sense in PDF.



And a lot of these Chinese disappeared. 

As I said, if you are not dare to proof me otherwise, don't say anything at all. If you want to tell me I am wrong, go to weibo and start talking trash to China and see if that is a joke. 



> This thread is about Huoshenshan dedicated hospital, not random unrelated posts.



Yes, and it is overwhelmed by the diseases, again, you don't need a statistician to tell you the two newly build hospital would not be enough for the confirmed case alone.


----------



## beijingwalker

KungFuLee said:


> And a lot of these Chinese disappeared.
> As I said, if you are not dare to proof me otherwise, don't say anything at all. If you want to tell me I am wrong, go to weibo and start talking trash to China and see if that is a joke.
> .


Ok, this new hospital was built to detain political dissidents, not coronavirus patients, happy now?



KungFuLee said:


> you don't need a statistician to tell you the two newly build hospital would not be enough for the confirmed case alone.


Those hospitals are for severe case, which account a fairly small percentage of all confirmed, most confirmed cases only experience mild symptoms who will not be admitted to this hospital, China will build more if they are not enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KungFuLee

beijingwalker said:


> Ok, this new hospital was built to detain political dissidents, not coronavirus patients, happy now?



Well, I am not the one that said these are a joke, you are, so, are you happy now?



> Those hospitals are for severe case, which account a fairly small percentage of all confirmed, most confirmed cases only experience mild symptoms who will not be admitted to this hospital, China will build more if they are not enough.



All confirmed case are severe case, I don't know what do you think Chinese Doctor treating the confirmed corona virus patient. In Hong Kong, they are put in Isolation and in Critical Care ward, some even put into ICU ward

There are no "mild patient" once they are confirmed, because when they confirmed to have the virus, they would have already developed Viral Pneumonia. And those are very serious condition.


----------



## Indos

beijingwalker said:


> Check weibo now and see how many there speak against the government. you seem starting to lose common sense in PDF.



Speak against Xi Jin Ping or speak against Wuhan administration handle on the virus ?


----------



## KungFuLee

Indos said:


> Speak against Xi Jin Ping or speak against Wuhan administration handle on the virus ?



Well, we all know the Hero Doctor first report this virus, then he got reprimanded and basically force into cold storage and work himself to death literally...….


----------



## beijingwalker

Indos said:


> Speak against Xi Jin Ping or speak against Wuhan administration handle on the virus ?


Against the government, Xi is just one person, the government is responsible for possible mistakes, Hubei government admitted their mistakes.

*As Virus Spreads, Anger Floods Chinese Social Media*
The sheer volume of criticism of the government, and the sometimes clever ways that critics dodge censors, are testing Beijing’s ability to control the narrative.
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/27/technology/china-coronavirus-censorship-social-media.html



KungFuLee said:


> Well, we all know the Hero Doctor first report this virus, then he got reprimanded


Yes, Wuhan government admitted the mistake and central government sent a investigation team to Wuhan today.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Another bigger one coming soon...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225344026703880192


20:20, 08-Feb-2020
*Wuhan Leishenshan Hospital starts to admit coronavirus patients*
CGTN

The second prefab hospital dedicated to novel coronavirus patients, Wuhan Leishenshan Hospital, began admitting patients on Saturday.

It will provide 1,600 beds for the patients at the epicenter of the coronavirus outbreak.

The construction of the hospital started on January 27.

The first of the two prefab hospitals, Wuhan Huoshenshan Hospital, completed construction on February 2 and accommodates 1,000 beds.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226119622866305026


----------



## Viet

KungFuLee said:


> Yeah, a lot of these video surfaced. Especially after Hero Doctor Lee died of the virus, it show the true image of these hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just came back from Hong Kong, man, it's 800 km from the outbreak, but I can assure you, it's not a place you want to be.
> 
> There is a rumour in Hong Kong circulated that the Chinese government will place dissentient in one of those "Corona Virus Hospital" as an alternative way of detaining you. And many who spoke against the government are disappeared and reappeared in those hospital, I mean if they were used as a punishment, you can see how bad the situation was. But again, that is just some rumour


WOw

chinese cities become increasingly like the horror movie “residents evil”.

take care man


----------



## beijingwalker

The second dedicated new hospital in Wuhan, leishenshan hospital, started to admit patients, this one is bigger than the first one and took 10 days to finish.

*Patients being transferred to Leishenshan Hospital*


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227407905298599936


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> For mild cases, there are these...
> 
> *Wuhan creates more makeshift hospitals to ensure treatment for virus-infected patients*
> Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-05 14:11:25|Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers are busy converting the Hongshan Gymnasium into a makeshift hospital in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 4, 2020. The Chinese city of Wuhan, the epicenter of the coronavirus outbreak, is racing to create more temporary hospitals to cope with the surging number of patients infected with the novel coronavirus. Wuhan, the capital of Hubei Province, has decided to convert 11 venues, including gymnasiums, exhibition centers and sports centers, into makeshift hospitals, which can provide a total of over 10,000 beds. The temporary hospitals, located in different districts of the city, will take in patients with mild symptoms caused by the coronavirus. (Xinhua/Feng Guodong)
> 
> WUHAN, Feb. 5 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese city of Wuhan, the epicenter of the coronavirus outbreak, is racing to create more temporary hospitals to cope with the surging number of patients infected with the novel coronavirus.
> 
> Wuhan, the capital of Hubei Province, has decided to convert 11 venues, including gymnasiums, exhibition centers and sports centers, into makeshift hospitals, which can provide a total of over 10,000 beds.
> 
> The measure, which experts say is unprecedented in China, came as the hard-hit city is grappling to provide beds for over 8,000 infected patients and provincial authorities vowed to leave no patient unattended.
> 
> "Putting into operation temporary hospitals with a large number of beds inside a giant space is a major public health measure China has taken," said Wang Chen, a renowned respiratory expert and president of the Chinese Academy of Medical Sciences.
> 
> "It is a key measure taken by the authorities at a critical time," said Wang. "Unlike field hospitals during wartime or quake-relief efforts, the makeshift hospitals in Wuhan are unprecedented in China."
> 
> The temporary hospitals, located in different districts of the city, will take in patients with mild symptoms caused by the coronavirus.
> 
> Wang said the new measure is specifically designed to address the pressing issue of virus transmission in households and communities.
> 
> "If a large number of patients with mild symptoms live at home or suspected patients roam around in the community, they will become the main source to spread the virus," Wang said.
> 
> Moreover, as hospital beds are in short supply, their lives could be in danger if they are not effectively treated, the expert added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225343371482423298
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225325755523006465
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225260324577824768


*34 recovered patients leave cabin hospitals*
By Wu Yong in Wuhan | China Daily | Updated: 2020-02-12 08:52
















Discharged patients show their confidence outside Wuchang Fang Cang makeshift hospital in Central China's Hubei province on Feb 11, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Thirty-four patients who had recovered from novel coronavirus pneumonia at two makeshift cabin hospitals in Wuhan were released on Tuesday.

"The healthy return of these patients means a lot for local people who were scared by the virus. You can see that we can treat patients with mild symptoms effectively and efficiently. There is no need to panic," said Wan Jun, president of the cabin hospital and vice-president of People's Hospital of Wuhan University.

After strict medical examinations, 28 patients with NCP, from a makeshift cabin hospital in Hongshan Gymnasium in Wuchang district of Wuhan met the medical requirements and went home on Tuesday afternoon.

Six patients were also discharged from the makeshift cabin hospital at the Wuhan International Exhibition and Convention Center in Jianghan district on Tuesday morning.

The 28 patients in Wuchang were treated for three to five days in the cabin hospital that started operation on Feb 5. The youngest patient was 25 years old and the oldest 69.

Most of the patients were about 60 years old. Women outnumbered men 2-to-1, according to the hospital.

From the night of Feb 5 to Tuesday morning, 537 patients with mild NCP were admitted to the cabin hospital, which has 120 doctors and 400 nurses.

"We make every effort to ensure that patients survive and that medical staff avoid infection," Wan said.

The hospital is also striving to maintain the supply of drugs, especially those related to the treatment of patients' underlying diseases such as diabetes and hypertension.

"They took good care of me inside the hospital, and I exercise regularly, so I can recover quickly," said 60-year-old patient Yang Wanli.

Ma Yonggang, the medical team leader of the Wuchang cabin hospital, said that the patients are still relatively weak and should rest and eat properly.

"All patients should be isolated at home for 14 days in strict accordance with the medical standard and avoid getting infected again," Ma said.

The hospital reminded the patients to have their lungs checked in one month.

During the isolation period, patients should see a doctor in a timely manner if they feel uncomfortable.

At present, another 437 patients with mild illnesses are still receiving treatment at the hospital.

Han Jianyu and Liu Yingchun contributed to this story.


----------



## JSCh

*Fundamental facilities of 2 temporary hospitals set up in Wuhan*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-11 22:49:12|Editor: huaxia
Photo taken on Feb. 11, 2020 shows the interior of a temporary hospital converted from Wuhan International Expo Center in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province. Converted from Wuhan International Expo Center and Wuhan Gymnasium, the two temporary hospitals will admit patients infected with the novel coronavirus. The fundamental facilities have been set up. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)

















​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Interior view of temporary hospital converted from Wuhan Sports Center*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-12 16:23:38|Editor: huaxia



​Photo taken on Feb. 12, 2020 shows the interior view of a temporary hospital converted from Wuhan Sports Center in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province. With the fundamental facilities being set up, the temporary hospital with a total of 1,100 beds is ready to admit patients with mild symptoms caused by the novel coronavirus. (Xinhua/Cheng Min)



A worker cleans the floor of a temporary hospital converted from Wuhan Sports Center in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 12, 2020. With the fundamental facilities being set up, the temporary hospital with a total of 1,100 beds is ready to admit patients with mild symptoms caused by the novel coronavirus. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)



Photo taken on Feb. 12, 2020 shows lockers at a temporary hospital converted from Wuhan Sports Center in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province. With the fundamental facilities being set up, the temporary hospital with a total of 1,100 beds is ready to admit patients with mild symptoms caused by the novel coronavirus. (Xinhua/Cheng Min)



​Photo taken on Feb. 12, 2020 shows toilets at a temporary hospital converted from Wuhan Sports Center in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province. With the fundamental facilities being set up, the temporary hospital with a total of 1,100 beds is ready to admit patients with mild symptoms caused by the novel coronavirus. (Xinhua/Cheng Min)


----------



## Uguduwa

I can see the mighty flag of communism still flying strong. Keep it up. It’s every young communist’s dream to see this flag on top of white house one day.


----------



## JSCh

Uguduwa said:


> I can see the mighty flag of communism still flying strong. Keep it up. It’s every young communist’s dream to see this flag on top of white house one day.





> *武昌方舱医院成立病友临时党总支*
> 2020年02月11日16:05 来源：人民网-湖北频道
> 
> 人民网武汉2月11日电 10日下午，武汉洪山体育馆武昌方舱医院内举行了该院病友临时党总支成立后的第一次党员大会。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 据介绍，此前（9日），武昌方舱医院成立了由市区党员领导干部和湖北省人民医院副院长共同组成的临时党委。来自全国各医疗支援队的全体党员参加了成立大会，并作誓师表态发言。临时党委下设综合临时党总支、东区临时党总支、西区临时党总支、病友临时党总支。其中东区病友党支部党员共计23名，西区病友党支部党员共计29名。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 病友临时党总支由湖北省人民医院医护人员王建英担任书记，分别由张兵、鄢学武两位病友党员担任东、西分区支部书记，且分别配有两位委员。
> 
> 在王建英的带领下，全体党员面向党旗庄严宣誓，并齐声高呼：武汉加油！中国加油！
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 王建英说，成立病友党支部，是希望大家能在疫情肆虐的特殊时期感受到党组织的关心、关爱。“医院初建，各方面需要逐步完善，但是每一位医护人员、工作人员都很努力、很拼，每天的变化相信各位也都看得到。”她表示，自己在决定承担这个任务的时候，就做好了随时牺牲的准备，全体医护人员必将竭尽全力，和病友一起努力，实现“病患零死亡、医护零感染”的目标，也希望全体病友党员一定要树立信心，给大家传递正能量，加油鼓气，建立战胜疾病的信心。
> 
> 党员大会后，东、西区病友临时党支部分头开展了第一次支部主题党日。各支部组织党员重温入党誓词，彼此勉励积极发挥先进模范带头作用，加强病区自治互助管理，带领广大病友做好环境管理、心理关怀，特别要密切关注病友的心理状态，加强交心谈心，消除恐惧，协助解决病友实际问题。
> 
> “这是我们第一次支部主题党日活动，重点组织学习了生活垃圾的正确分类和处理。”总支委员张兵说，因为在方舱医院大家是集体治疗、集体生活，所以垃圾的处理十分重要，几位党员认真学习了垃圾分类和消毒措施，并在全体病友中开展宣讲示范。“病友们都觉得这种学习方式很好，学习内容也非常有必要，既学到了知识、美化净化了病区环境，又愉悦了身心。”（昌宣）


*Google translate:

Wuchang Fangcai Hospital establishes temporary general branch of patient*
February 11, 2020 16:05 source: People's Daily Online-Hubei Channel

On the afternoon of the 10th, the first party member meeting of the hospital's temporary party branch was held in Wuhan Changshan Hospital of Wuhan Hongshan Stadium.




​According to reports, before (9th), Wuchang Fangcai Hospital established an interim party committee composed of urban party members and cadres and vice president of Hubei Provincial People's Hospital. All party members from various medical support teams across the country attended the inaugural meeting and made statements. The interim party committee consists of the general interim party branch, the interim party general branch in the east, the interim party general branch in the west, and the interim general party branch for patients. Among them, there are 23 party members in the Eastern District Patients 'Party Branch and 29 party members in the Western District Patients' Party Branch.




The temporary party general branch of the patient is Wang Jianying, a medical staff member of the People's Hospital of Hubei Province.




Under the leadership of Wang Jianying, all party members solemnly swore in front of the party flag and shouted in unison: Wuhan, come on! Go China!

Wang Jianying said that the establishment of the party branch of the patient group hopes that everyone can feel the care and care of the party organization during the special period of the epidemic. "The hospital was initially built and needs to be gradually improved in all aspects, but every medical staff and staff member works very hard and works hard. I believe that everyone can see the changes every day." She said that when she decided to undertake this task, It is ready to sacrifice at any time. All medical staff will make every effort to work with patients to achieve the goal of "zero deaths and zero infections in patients". I also hope that all party members must build confidence and pass on the positive Energy, cheer up, build confidence to fight disease.

After the party conference, the temporary party branches of the patients in the east and west districts launched the first branch party day. Each branch organizes party members to revisit the party ’s vows, encourages each other to play an active role as an advanced model, strengthen the autonomous and mutual help management in the ward, and leads the majority of patients to do environmental management and psychological care. In particular, they must pay close attention to the psychological state of patients, strengthen sympathy and eliminate Fear helps to solve practical problems of patients.

"This is our first branch party themed party day event, focusing on the study of the correct classification and treatment of domestic waste." Zhang Bing, member of the general branch, said that because everyone in the Fangcai Hospital is treated collectively and lives collectively, the disposal of garbage It is very important. Several party members have carefully studied the garbage separation and disinfection measures, and carried out publicity demonstrations among all patients. "Patients feel that this learning method is very good, and the learning content is also very necessary. They have not only learned the knowledge, beautified and purified the environment of the ward, but also enjoyed the body and mind." (Chang Xuan)


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227739158321487872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227804590160171008


----------



## Dungeness

"When the darkness sets in, stars start twinkling".

CPC members in general public vs CPC members died in rescuing Corona-virus patients:


----------



## JSCh

*209 leading TCM experts direct cabin hospital in Wuhan*
By Wu Yong in Wuhan | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2020-02-13 20:41
















Located at Wuhan International Convention and Exhibition Center in Wuhan, Hubei province, Jianghan Cabin Hospital was put into operation on Feb 12, 2020. YUAN ZHENG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Zhang Boli, academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, took over Wuhan's Jiangxia makeshift cabin hospital yesterday with the nation's leading traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) experts. This is also the first hospital that is entirely in the charge of TCM doctors.

The team consists of 209 TCM experts from first tier hospitals in Tianjin, East China's Jiangsu, Central China's Henan and Hunan and North China's Shanxi provinces.

Zhang Boli, an academic leader of TCM research, is the president of Tianjin Medical University.

Sources from local authorities said that the team will conduct clinical treatment, epidemic prevention and medical research.

The cabin hospital was created by renovating Jiangxia Dahuashan Outdoor Sports Center,which is in the southern outskirts of Wuhan city.

According to the local health bureau, Jiangxia makeshift cabin hospital consists of five wards and 400 beds at present. It will expand to 800 beds in the future.

_Liu Jianyu and Han Yingchun contributed to the story._


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228316965401497601

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228292485534760960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228498098617348096


> *提前2天！火箭军某部官兵昼夜奋战完成援建地方医院任务！*
> 
> 
> 
> 东风快递  作者： 张佳璐、刘浩 02-15 10:40 投诉
> 阅读数：13万+
> 
> 2月14日上午10时，火箭军某部官兵与所援建医院代表举行签字交付仪式，标志着历时5天的昼夜奋战画上了圆满句号，该定点观察医院楼房正式开始启用。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8日元宵节当晚，这支部队接到上级支援某医院闲置两年楼房的改建任务，120名官兵携带45套水、电、消防设施安装机具，在茫茫夜色下出征。抵达施工地点后，他们来不及安营扎寨便直接展开施工作业。为了按节点完成任务，他们加班加点、彻夜鏖战，有时连饭都顾不上吃，确保施工进度和质量齐头并进。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 此次任务主要内容是对楼房内的各个房间进行水、电、装饰改造，要求一周内改造完成，且符合发热患者接收条件。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 据了解，需要改造的楼房一共7层，有近150个房间。由于两年没有使用，管道、线路、电器老化，风扇、灯具需要拆除，地砖、洗手池等需要重新铺设安装，任务量非常大。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 投入施工后，该部官兵充分发挥技术专业优势，细分专业、细化标准、规范施工流程，按照专业分工，倒排任务节点，流水式接续作业，充分高效利用时间，确保高标准、高质量、第一时间援建任务。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 这支部队是国家级应急救援专业力量，牢记宗旨、心系群众是他们的优良传统和一贯作风。在接到预先通知后，广大官兵纷纷写下“请战书”请缨上阵，要求到疫情防控一线参加“战斗”。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 某连连长刘文凯的家属正来队探亲，接到任务后，刘连长没有犹豫，放弃与亲人团聚的机会，立即出发。“早上出门时，妻子、孩子还没醒，不过已经习惯了。”“虽然今年过年没有回家，没能跟家人团聚，但是很多战友和我一样都在为疫情防治作出自己的贡献，我感到很自豪。”该部一营上士曹磊说出了战友们的心声。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 此次施工任务，该部官兵日夜奋战，工程进展速度快、标准高，得到了援建医院医护人员的广泛称赞。


*2 days in advance! Officers and soldiers of a certain unit of the Rocket Force fought day and night to complete the task of supporting the construction of a local hospital!*
Dongfeng Express Author: Zhang Jialu, Liu 02-15 10:40

At 10 am on February 14, a rocket army officer and soldier held a signing and delivery ceremony with representatives of the aided hospital, marking the end of a five-day day and night battle. The building classified as designated observation point hospital was officially opened.

On the night of the Lantern Festival (8 Feb), this unit received the task of supporting the reconstruction of an idle two-year-old building into a hospital. 120 officers and men carried 45 sets of water, electricity, and fire-fighting facilities plus various construction equipment and set off in the night. After arriving at the construction site, they had no time to set up camp and started construction directly. In order to complete the tasks according to the milestone, they worked overtime and work all night, and sometimes they could not even eat meals to ensure both construction progress and quality.

The main content of this task is to transform the water, electricity and decoration of each room in the building. The transformation is required to be completed within one week and meet the conditions for receiving fever patients.

It is understood that the building in need of renovation has a total of 7 floors and nearly 150 rooms. Since it has not been used for two years, the pipes, lines and electrical appliances are aging, fans and lamps need to be removed, floor tiles, sinks, etc. need to be re-installed, and the workload is very large.

After being put into construction, the officers and men of the ministry made full use of the advantages of technical expertise, subdivided majors, refined standards, and standardized construction processes. According to professional division of labor, inverse task nodes, and streamlined continuous operations, fully and efficiently utilized time to ensure high standards and high quality, and timely completion of mission.

This unit is a professional national emergency rescue force, keeping in mind its purpose and keeping the masses in mind is their fine tradition and consistent style. After receiving advance notice, the majority of officers and soldiers wrote letter requesting to participate in the "battle" on the front line of epidemic prevention and control.

The family of a company commander Liu Wenkai is visiting the relatives. After receiving the task, the company commander did not hesitate to give up the opportunity to reunite with his relatives and immediately set off. "When I went out in the morning, my wife and children were not awake, but I was used to it." "Although I did n’t go home this year and did n’t reunite with my family, many comrades and I are making their own contribution to the epidemic prevention and control. I feel Very proud. "Sergeant Cao Lei, a battalion of the ministry, spoke out the comrades' voices.

For this construction task, officers and men of the ministry fought day and night, the project progressed fast and the standard was high, and it was widely praised by the medical staff of the aided hospital.


----------



## JohnWick

Don't get me wrong but it is sth like prison for corona virus patients.....
Reminds me Resident evil Stuff
@Imran Khan


----------



## beijingwalker

JohnWick said:


> Don't get me wrong but it is sth like prison for corona virus patients.....
> Reminds me Resident evil Stuff
> @Imran Khan



In some sense the quarantine centers are short time prisons, especially you have hundreds of thousands of people needing to be quarantined, it's indeed a logistic nightmare.


----------



## tower9

With a bunch of people tightly packed together, it just looks like everyone in there will be condemned to get infected with the virus.


----------



## beijingwalker

tower9 said:


> With a bunch of people tightly packed together, it just looks like everyone in there will be condemned to get infected with the virus.


They already did.


----------



## JSCh

*Renovation of designated hospital for treating COVID-19 patients of Heilongjiang completed*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-16 18:07:50|Editor: xuxin





​Workers prepare to leave the designated hospital for treating COVID-19 patients in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Feb. 15, 2020. Renovation of the designated hospital for treating COVID-19 patients of Heilongjiang was completed on Feb. 15. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)




​A staff member works at a building inside the designated hospital for treating COVID-19 patients in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Feb. 15, 2020. Renovation of the designated hospital for treating COVID-19 patients of Heilongjiang was completed on Feb. 15. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)




​Photo taken on Feb. 15, 2020 shows the interior view of the designated hospital for treating COVID-19 patients in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. Renovation of the designated hospital for treating COVID-19 patients of Heilongjiang was completed on Feb. 15. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)




​A CT equipment is seen at the designated hospital for treating COVID-19 patients in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Feb. 15, 2020. Renovation of the designated hospital for treating COVID-19 patients of Heilongjiang was completed on Feb. 15. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)




​Photo taken on Feb. 15, 2020 shows the ward at the designated hospital for treating COVID-19 patients in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. Renovation of the designated hospital for treating COVID-19 patients of Heilongjiang was completed on Feb. 15. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Interior view of temporary hospital converted from Wuhan Sports Center*
> Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-12 16:23:38|Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> ​Photo taken on Feb. 12, 2020 shows the interior view of a temporary hospital converted from Wuhan Sports Center in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province. With the fundamental facilities being set up, the temporary hospital with a total of 1,100 beds is ready to admit patients with mild symptoms caused by the novel coronavirus. (Xinhua/Cheng Min)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A worker cleans the floor of a temporary hospital converted from Wuhan Sports Center in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 12, 2020. With the fundamental facilities being set up, the temporary hospital with a total of 1,100 beds is ready to admit patients with mild symptoms caused by the novel coronavirus. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Feb. 12, 2020 shows lockers at a temporary hospital converted from Wuhan Sports Center in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province. With the fundamental facilities being set up, the temporary hospital with a total of 1,100 beds is ready to admit patients with mild symptoms caused by the novel coronavirus. (Xinhua/Cheng Min)
> 
> 
> 
> ​Photo taken on Feb. 12, 2020 shows toilets at a temporary hospital converted from Wuhan Sports Center in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province. With the fundamental facilities being set up, the temporary hospital with a total of 1,100 beds is ready to admit patients with mild symptoms caused by the novel coronavirus. (Xinhua/Cheng Min)


----------



## JSCh

*Makeshift hospital delivered in northwest China city amid coronavirus battle*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-17 15:59:11|Editor: huaxia



Aerial photo taken on Feb. 17, 2020 shows a makeshift hospital of the municipal public health center in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province. A makeshift hospital was delivered Monday in Xi'an amid the fight against the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) outbreak. The new hospital of the municipal public health center is designated to treat the COVID-19 patients, according to the municipal health commission. The municipal health commission has dispatched 666 medical workers to the makeshift hospital. (Xinhua/Shao Rui)

XI'AN, Feb. 17 (Xinhua) -- A makeshift hospital was delivered Monday in a major northwestern Chinese city amid the fight against the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) outbreak.

The new hospital of the municipal public health center in Xi'an, capital of Shaanxi Province, is designated to treat the COVID-19 patients, according to the municipal health commission.

The hospital in the district of Gaoling has a floor area of 27,542 square meters and offers 500 beds.

The municipal health commission has dispatched 666 medical workers to the makeshift hospital.

Construction of the hospital started on Feb. 1, and its main structure was finished on Feb. 10. At the peak construction time, over 7,000 workers were onsite.

By the end of Sunday, a total of 1,770 people had died of the disease and 70,548 confirmed cases of novel coronavirus infection had been reported in 31 provincial-level regions and the Xinjiang Production and Construction Corps in China.
















​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229695298441596930


----------



## JSCh

*Experts race against the clock to design mobile hospital in Wuhan*
Yang Jian
17:51 UTC+8, 2020-02-18 




Construction has started on the largest "cabin" hospital in central China's Wuhan city. The facility was designed by an institute in Shanghai within just 10 hours.

The Changjiangxincheng District Cabin Hospital, now being built in the Hongqiao Group Industrial Park of Wuhan, will feature 20 mobile cabins and contain over 3,000 beds to treat novel coronavirus patients with mild symptoms.

Construction started on February 15 and is scheduled to be completed on Tuesday.

To meet the demanding schedule, Shanghai Municipal Engineering Design Institute (Group) Co finished the design in only 9 hours and 42 minutes.

The institute received the urgent task from the construction and investment group of Changjiangxincheng District at 8pm on February 14, which required a finished design before 6am on the next day, according to the institute.

It soon organized a design team of 44 senior architects and civil engineers. The team started designing at 10:30pm.

The blueprint was optimized based on newly released makeshift hospital standards in Wuhan. The designers made some modifications to ensure both schedule and safety, the institute said.

They called several of the institute's most experienced chief engineers after midnight to help solve various challenges.

They reevaluated the design at 4:15am and completed the task on time at 6am.

"No one felt tired after working overnight," said Liu Jun, head of the design team. "Not a single second can be wasted during the race against the virus," he added.

The blueprint was then sent to Li Wei and Zhu Wei, two engineers with the Wuhan branch of the institute. They rushed to the site to guide construction. Designers in Shanghai are also offering assistance through video conference around the clock.

The first batch of trucks entered the site at 8am on February 15, marking the beginning of construction for the hospital.

The cabin hospital, mainly renovated from the large warehouses in the industrial park, features large greenery coverage and is away from the noisy traffic.

Wuhan has built 11 temporary cabin hospitals at convention centers, stadiums and universities to treat infected patients with mild symptoms. They can offer a total of 20,461 beds to relieve a shortage of medical beds in the city.



A bird's-eye view of the Hongqiao Industrial Park in Wuhan City, where the largest cabin hospital is being built.

Source: SHINE Editor: Yang Meiping


----------



## JSCh

*Zhengzhou's Xiaotangshan Hospital admits patients*
2020-02-18 14:22:12 Ecns.cn Editor : Li Yuxin

(ECNS) -- Qiboshan Hospital, the local version of Xiaotangshan Hospital in Zhenzhou, Henan Province, began to admit COVID-19 patients on Sunday.

The 800-bed hospital is equipped with hi-tech facilities.

For example, a gadget will monitor body temperatures 24 hours a day, reducing cross-infection.

Robots are also introduced here to supply medicine to staff.

An AI algorithm employing big data helps doctors to diagnose patients.

Altogether 226 medical staff members serve at the hospital.


----------



## JSCh

19:16, 18-Feb-2020
*Graphics: Does Wuhan have enough hospital beds for coronavirus patients?*
By Hu Yiwei

The city's hospital admission capacity will continue to rise rapidly with more beds and makeshift hospitals put into use.

To further make sure no patient is left unattended, Wuhan is also using private hospitals, hotels, schools and local communities as designated sites for quarantine, observation and treatment of patients.

How their functions vary




Before the new makeshift hospitals were put into use, many patients in Wuhan had to stand in queues for hours to seek treatment at the designated hospitals.

Now these once-overburdened hospitals can focus on patients in severe and critical conditions.

Those with mild symptoms are taken good care of at the makeshift hospitals, and schools-turned quarantine facilities. Suspected cases are required to be isolated, usually in government-assigned hotels or local communities.

There were at least 64,000 beds available at these quarantine sites, with over 25,000 already in use, according to data obtained from the local government by CGTN.

These temporary facilities have played, and will continue to play a key role in containing the epidemic in Wuhan.




More hospitals require more medical resources. Since the COVID-19 outbreak, thousands of medical staff and resources from all over the country have rushed to Hubei to help.

Data from local government shows that 27,387 medics have been dispatched to Wuhan, as of Monday.

A total of 4,219 recovered patients have been discharged from hospitals in Wuhan, according to the National Health Commission's daily report released on Monday.

*(Graphics: Jia Jieqiong; CGTN's Huo Qiru also contributed to the story.)
*
*



*​


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230021698189021184


----------



## JSCh

*12 temporary hospitals put into operation in Wuhan*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-19 19:15:03|Editor: huaxia



Photo shows a public transit hub under transformation into a temporary hospital in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 19, 2020. Wuhan have transformed public venues such as exhibition centers and gymnasiums into temporary hospitals. With 12 temporary hospitals currently running, Wuhan is converting more venues into hospitals. Over 20,000 beds will be provided by the temporary hospitals in Wuhan. (Xinhua/Cheng Min)

WUHAN, Feb. 19 (Xinhua) -- Wuhan, the epicenter of the novel coronavirus outbreak, has put 12 temporary hospitals into operation, the city's epidemic prevention and control headquarters said Wednesday.

The temporary hospitals were converted from existing venues, including gymnasiums and exhibition centers in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province.

These temporary hospitals have effectively helped improve the city's treatment capabilities, according to sources with the headquarters.

Apart from the 12 temporary hospitals, Wuhan has also requisitioned the gymnasiums and dormitories of some local universities to transform into more temporary hospitals.

The city has also planned to convert a batch of vacant factory buildings, logistics warehouses, and passenger station halls into some new temporary hospitals, bringing the total number of beds in temporary hospitals to 20,461.



Photo shows a public transit hub under transformation into a temporary hospital in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 19, 2020. Wuhan have transformed public venues such as exhibition centers and gymnasiums into temporary hospitals. With 12 temporary hospitals currently running, Wuhan is converting more venues into hospitals. Over 20,000 beds will be provided by the temporary hospitals in Wuhan. (Xinhua/Cheng Min)


----------



## JSCh

*Two more military-led hospitals put into use in virus-hit Wuhan*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-19 20:52:17|Editor: huaxia



Medical staff from Taikang Tongji Hospital in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, disinfect an ambulance transferring patients infected with the novel coronavirus on Feb. 19, 2020. (Xinhua/Li Yun)

*2,600 medical personnel from the armed forces are tasked with treating patients infected with the virus in Taikang Tongji Hospital and a branch of Hubei's Maternity and Child Health Care Hospital in Wuhan.*

*The two hospitals, under the control of military medics, have a planned capacity of 860 and 700 beds, respectively.*

WUHAN, Feb. 19 (Xinhua) -- Two more hospitals under the control of military medics have been put into use Wednesday in the city of Wuhan, capital city of Hubei Province and the epicenter of the novel coronavirus outbreak.

Following the operation model of Huoshenshan Hospital, 2,600 medical personnel from the armed forces are tasked with treating patients infected with the virus in Taikang Tongji Hospital and a branch of Hubei's Maternity and Child Health Care Hospital in Wuhan.

The two hospitals, with a planned capacity of 860 and 700 beds, respectively, had not been put into operation before being transformed into specialized hospitals to admit patients during the virus outbreak.

By late Wednesday, Taikang Tongji Hospital's 860 beds had been prepared for infected patients and the branch of the maternity and child health care hospital had opened two infection wards that can accept 84 patients with standard symptoms and 20 people in severe condition.

So far, the armed forces have dispatched more than 4,000 healthcare professionals to support Hubei in the fight against the epidemic outbreak.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230747297585057792















​


----------



## JSCh

*China's Wuhan to build 19 more makeshift hospitals*
2020-02-21 19:29:53 Xinhua

Wuhan, the epicenter of the novel coronavirus outbreak, plans to build another 19 makeshift hospitals to receive more infected patients, local authorities said Friday.

Upon their completion, all the makeshift hospitals in Wuhan are expected to offer 30,000 beds on Feb. 25, said Hu Yabo, deputy mayor of Wuhan at a press briefing on epidemic prevention and control.

To date, Wuhan has converted 13 existing venues into temporary hospitals, with a total of 13,348 beds, and about 9,313 beds have been put into use to treat patients with mild symptoms, said Hu.

To improve their medical treatment capability, every makeshift hospital will be supplied with CT scanners and other medical equipment including ECG monitors, Hu added.

About 72 medical teams from other regions of China have been dispatched to these temporary hospitals to aid local colleagues to treat patients and contain the virus spread.

The total number of confirmed cases in hard-hit Wuhan has reached 45,346 as of Thursday.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *209 leading TCM experts direct cabin hospital in Wuhan*
> By Wu Yong in Wuhan | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2020-02-13 20:41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Located at Wuhan International Convention and Exhibition Center in Wuhan, Hubei province, Jianghan Cabin Hospital was put into operation on Feb 12, 2020. YUAN ZHENG/FOR CHINA DAILY
> 
> Zhang Boli, academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, took over Wuhan's Jiangxia makeshift cabin hospital yesterday with the nation's leading traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) experts. This is also the first hospital that is entirely in the charge of TCM doctors.
> 
> The team consists of 209 TCM experts from first tier hospitals in Tianjin, East China's Jiangsu, Central China's Henan and Hunan and North China's Shanxi provinces.
> 
> Zhang Boli, an academic leader of TCM research, is the president of Tianjin Medical University.
> 
> Sources from local authorities said that the team will conduct clinical treatment, epidemic prevention and medical research.
> 
> The cabin hospital was created by renovating Jiangxia Dahuashan Outdoor Sports Center,which is in the southern outskirts of Wuhan city.
> 
> According to the local health bureau, Jiangxia makeshift cabin hospital consists of five wards and 400 beds at present. It will expand to 800 beds in the future.
> 
> _Liu Jianyu and Han Yingchun contributed to the story._


*Traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) hospital in Wuhan's coronavirus fight*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-27 11:01:23|Editor: huaxia



A medical worker examines a patient with traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) therapies at a temporary hospital in Jiangxia District in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 25, 2020. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

*Traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) has been widely applied in treating novel coronavirus infected patients in China.*

WUHAN, Feb. 27 (Xinhua) -- The first batch of 23 patients walked out of a temporary hospital featuring traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) Wednesday in Wuhan, the epicenter of the coronavirus outbreak in central China's Hubei Province.

The makeshift hospital in Wuhan's Jiangxia District was transformed from a sports center.

Medical staff from 20 TCM hospitals of five provinces took charge of the infected patients in the hospital with support from the district TCM hospital. It is Wuhan's first temporary hospital that followed the treatment and management mode of TCM hospitals in China.





​Medical workers examine a patient with traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) therapies at a temporary hospital in Jiangxia District in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 25, 2020. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)





​Nurse Tu Li (R) treats a patient with traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) therapies at a temporary hospital in Jiangxia District in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 25, 2020. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)





​Medical workers treat a patient with traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) therapies at a temporary hospital in Jiangxia District in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 25, 2020. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)





​Nurse Tu Li (R) prepares to treat a patient with traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) therapies at a temporary hospital in Jiangxia District in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 25, 2020. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)





​Medical worker Zhan Min (R) treats a patient with traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) therapies at a temporary hospital in Jiangxia District in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 25, 2020. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)





​Nurse Tu Li (R) treats a patient with traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) therapies at a temporary hospital in Jiangxia District in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 25, 2020. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)





​Nurse Tu Li (R) treats a patient with traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) therapies at a temporary hospital in Jiangxia District in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 25, 2020. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)





​Medical worker Yi Qin teaches as patients follow during a traditional Chinese physical exercises session at a temporary hospital in Jiangxia District in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 25, 2020. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)





​Medical worker Wu Zhiting takes boxes of concentrate granules from a shelf at the mobile emergency smart pharmacy for traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) at a temporary hospital in Jiangxia District in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 26, 2020. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233385824445587456Economic Daily, China@EDNewsChina

1 in 4 #COVID19 patients in #Wuhan have been treated in Fangcang hospitals, which have achieved zero infection and zero death. Now there are more than 7,600 patients and 5,600 spare beds. The construction of Fangcang hospitals has rapidly expanded medical resources in Wuhan.








15
9:37 PM - Feb 28, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234093261872037890

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*On the Scene | Wuhan Vlog: One day with military nurses in the ICU at Huoshenshan Hospital*


----------



## JSCh




----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*Huawei supports Wuhan by building 5G network at Huoshenshan Hospital*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 8888888888888

Hope they keep the hospital instead of demolishing it afterwards.


----------



## JSCh

*Makeshift hospitals devised from military equipment to help Iran amid COVID-19 outbreak*
Source:Global Times Published: 2020/3/12 19:08:40




Wuchang Fangcang makeshift hospital adapted from Hongshan Stadium in Wuhan, under preparation Photo: Cui Meng/GT

Iran is learning from China's experience in enhancing its capacity to receive and treat confirmed and suspected COVID-19 patients. Some Iranian provinces ravaged by the virus announced to take over exhibition centers, parking lots and factories to establish makeshift hospitals, Iranian media reported on Tuesday.

These makeshift hospitals are designed based on portable battle field hospitals that are composed of shelters and tents. It was also the first time the military concept was applied in epidemic control efforts. It took only 29 hours to build the first three makeshift hospitals with more than 4,000 beds in Wuhan since the decision was made in February 3.

In Wuhan, one of every four cured patients from the COVID-19 pneumonia was treated in a makeshift hospital, according to Xinhua.

During the Wenchuan earthquake in Southwest China's Sichuan Province in 2008 and the 2010 Yushu earthquake in Northwest China's Ganshu Province, makeshift hospitals had played a major role in medical rescue.

After the last 49 patients stepped out from Hongshan Stadium in Wuhan, or Wuchang Fangcang makeshift hospital, the temporary hospital that operated for 35 days closed on Tuesday. As of that day, all 16 makeshift hospitals closed after receiving and treating more than 12,000 COVID-19 patients, reported the Xinhua News Agency on Tuesday.

"Fangcang makeshift hospitals will be scripted in the history of China's fight against the COVID-19 as it has created the 'China approach' to dealing with health crises," said Jiao Yahui on Tuesday, reported Xinhua. Jiao is a hospital management official of the National Health Commission.





​A doctor observes patients and logs their symptoms. Photo: Cui Meng/GT




​A glimpse of patients' daily lives in Wuchang Fangcang makeshift hospital Photo: Cui Meng/GT




​Medical workers and patients pose for a group photo in front of a Chinese national flag hung on a wall of Wuchang Fangcang makeshift hospital. Photo: Cui Meng/GT




​A cured patient discharged from Wuchang Fangcang makeshift hospital waves hand from a bus. Photo: Cui Meng/GT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238672462037913600

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

After this incident, I am never doubting China again. Nobody in the world can come close to our governance.

After this incident, I am never doubting China again. Nobody in the world can come close to our governance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

Han Patriot said:


> After this incident, I am never doubting China again. Nobody in the world can come close to our governance.
> 
> After this incident, I am never doubting China again. Nobody in the world can come close to our governance.



Just look at how poor trump regime govt handle this kind of outbreak, a fail governance system totally

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239827918374625280China Xinhua News✔@XHNews

Xiaotangshan Hospital in Beijing, formerly used to quarantine and treat SARS patients in 2003, was put into use for COVID-19 Monday with more than 1,000 beds. http://xhne.ws/yEHPN 








64
4:16 PM - Mar 17, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Han Patriot said:


> After this incident, I am never doubting China again.


Not just you, the entire world can't doubt China.. even Trump is thinking probably why he wasn't born in China..



8888888888888 said:


> Hope they keep the hospital instead of demolishing it afterwards.


China can keep it as a tourist attraction.. it will be visited by millions in the coming years and China can recover the cost in months.

This shouldn't be demolished for one more reason, you never know when is the next bio weapon being launched by the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

PakSword said:


> Not just you, the entire world can't doubt China.. even Trump is thinking probably why he wasn't born in China..
> 
> 
> China can keep it as a tourist attraction.. it will be visited by millions in the coming years and China can recover the cost in months.
> 
> This shouldn't be demolished for one more reason, you never know when is the next bio weapon being launched by the US.


I don't think they demolish it, xiaotangshan is almost 15 years old. Thery rdcently reactivated it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Moscow Workers Race to Finish 'Chinese-Inspired' Virus Hospital*
By AFP
3 hours ago



Denis Voronin / Moskva News Agency

Surrounded by police roadblocks, the vacant lot on the outskirts of Moscow is guarded like a military site.

Moscow city authorities are rushing here to construct a medical facility for coronavirus patients styled after a hospital built in record time after China's outbreak.

The building site, where ground broke just last week, is frantic, with a non-stop parade of Kamaz trucks and concrete mixers.

Located in Golokhvastovo, a village about 70 kilometers (40 miles) southwest of Moscow, the facility was inspired by the "experience of Chinese partners," city officials said last week.

In February, China built a prefabricated hospital with 1,000 beds over 10 days in Wuhan, the epicenter of its coronavirus epidemic.

Laborers from across Russia and Central Asia - already accustomed to working on giant public projects in Moscow - are surrounded by diggers, huge mounds of earth and sand, and ditches dug between bouts of freezing rain.

"We don't have a precise timetable, but we hope to finish within a month. Maybe sooner," said Pavel, a 28-year-old worker from Russia's Chuvash republic, 600 kilometers (370 miles) from Moscow.

Many of the 3,200 builders, who are working day and night, live on the site in prefabricated buildings and a purpose-built tent village.

"The first patients with coronavirus should arrive here in April," said Arthur, 31, a foreman in charge of environmental protection at the site.

The 500-bed facility, extending over 43 hectares (106 acres), will be a "medical center among the most modern," deputy Moscow mayor Andrei Bochkarev said in a statement last week announcing the facility.

*Residents worried*

It will include "operating theatres, resuscitation and diagnostic services", and facilities for children, he said.

Authorities have not disclosed the cost of the project, but Russian news website Znak, citing city hall documents, said it would cost 8.5 billion rubles ($107 million).

President Vladimir Putin has said the coronavirus situation is "under control" in Russia, although the number of official cases is increasing rapidly, with 253 recorded as of Friday.

But many Russians are skeptical of these figures and worried about a major potential outbreak.

Anticipating concerns from residents living near the new facility, Moscow Mayor Sergei Sobyanin said the hospital would be built 250 meters (yards) from several old wooden houses, the nearest homes in the village.

But resident Anatoly Bulychev is unimpressed.

"They are building a giant infection. It will not bring anything good," the 79-year-old says, sitting on a bench as trucks parade past.

"Let Sobyanin build this hospital near his country house! It's not like we are running out of space in Russia."


Moscow Workers Race to Finish 'Chinese-Inspired' Virus Hospital - The Moscow Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243095670170370049

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

2020 review


----------



## Han Patriot

beijingwalker said:


> 2020 review


Wow, looking back, we fought a gr8 battle and triumphed. Look at the Indians n Muricans now..... Spedchless

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

After Wuhan outbreak, China built a massive covid dedicated hospital in 10 days in the city and hundreds of similar facilities all across China to contain the virus.

One year after the outbreak in US, there is still no such facilities anywhere in the country, so this grim result is nothing unpredicable. 

China basically wipe out virus in Wuhan and Hubei in 3 months, and the rest of China never had major outbreaks at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## xizhimen

*Wuhan-Aiding Medical Workers Reunite at Leishenshan Hospital*
 Hundreds of medical workers who aided the once hardest hit Wuhan in battling COVID-19 reunited at the city's Leishenshan Hospital which opened on Sunday for the first time after ceasing operation on April 15 last year. 
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*How Our Huoshenshan Hospital was built
7000 workers, 10 days, over 1000 beds..*


----------



## lonelyman

beijingwalker said:


> *How Our Huoshenshan Hospital was built
> 7000 workers, 10 days, over 1000 beds..*



Modi should watch and do this NOW


----------



## beijingwalker

All together, finished in 10 day


----------



## lonelyman

beijingwalker said:


> All together, finished in 10 day



why bhakts not demanding modi do this is beyond me, you elected him, you should ask him and hold him accountable


----------

